# Trout Unlimited - Utah County



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey all - 

I am going to be starting up a Trout Unlimited chapter for Utah County. In order to get going, we need members and a few people to serve in leadership roles. 

We currently need a vice president, secretary, treasurer, environmental director, and women's outreach leader. 

For those of you who don't know - Trout Unlimited is a non-profit organization dedicated to conserving coldwater fisheries in North America. It's a worthwhile organization to give time to, especially if you're passionate about fishing (you don't have to be a fly flinger to be a member of TU). 

I think there is a lot of good to be done for Utah County fisheries, and surrounding areas, that a group of passionate, dedicated people could bring about. I have a few ideas for projects, but it's all fueled by the members. 

If you're interested in joining or serving in a leadership role, please let me know. I'll be in touch quickly. The time commitment is minimal - one meeting a month, plus helping out at whatever projects we plan. It's up to us, really. 

Also, if you have any questions, please ask. Thanks guys!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

spencerD said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I am going to be starting up a Trout Unlimited chapter for Utah County. In order to get going, we need members and a few people to serve in leadership roles.
> 
> ...


It's always great to see new conservation chapters throughout the state. Great job in starting it.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm already a TU member but the Salt Lake chapter events are usually too long of a drive after a workday to attend. I would gladly welcome a chapter here in Happy Valley. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Catherder said:


> I'm already a TU member but the Salt Lake chapter events are usually too long of a drive after a workday to attend. I would gladly welcome a chapter here in Happy Valley.
> 
> Keep us updated.


Will do! Glad to hear you're willing to participate. I'll shoot you a DM with some details.

I'm hoping to have things ironed out by Friday, then we should be good to start forming and joining. Just some clerical work on my end that I'll need to take care of, as well as coming up with a name for the chapter.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

That's awesome! I would be interested in joining. Just out of curiosity can any of the projects be used as dedicated hunter hours?


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

brendo said:


> That's awesome! I would be interested in joining. Just out of curiosity can any of the projects be used as dedicated hunter hours?


I'm not sure, that's something you'd probably have to take up with the dedicated hunter folks. Granted, I'm woefully unfamiliar with hunting stuff in the state (I get an OTC tag for elk and a general season permit for turkey each year, that's about it) but I'll look into it for you.

We'd love to have you join! Very happy to hear you're interested!


----------



## Tagthefisherman (Apr 6, 2014)

What's the run down on fees and the such?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TU is a great organization. Good luck spencerD.

.


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

I work with TU on a professional level. Great organization who'd I'd give money to any day knowing it will go on the ground for the benefit of trout and numerous other in-stream and terrestrial wildlife species. I'd join you if you were closer.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

It's $35/year to be a member. Not bad at all. 

Thanks for the support guys! Please, if you know of anyone in Utah County who'd be interested in joining, send them my way. 

I appreciate all the support so far, y'all are awesome.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

And the $35 is tax deductible. 


Have you contacted the SLC chapter (Stonefly society) for a list of Utah Valley members that may be interested in helping with starting a Utah County chapter?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good on ya SpenceHope it plans out for you.


----------

